# SDS MAX Bits



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Just curious what brands people have had the best luck with.

I'm not even going to waste my time looking at off-brand drill bits because I'm certain the carbide tip will come flying off after a couple of uses. I am wondering about regular chisels though. Am I better off just sticking with name brand stuff all around, or is a chisel a chisel?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I use the splined drill bits and the chisels with the notch, I try to buy bosch brand, but now they are all made in china, the chisels hold up decent from no name brand..they are cheap enough not to worry about..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Depends if you are going to use it a lot. I bought a princess auto chipper. It's a beast and breaks concrete easily. The 2 chisel came with it and that's what I use. It might be used only a couple times a year.

This job here I wanted to try it out and it was overkill, less than 2 minutes to break this off.


.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have a 60lb Bosch jackhammer and more Bosch Bulldog rotary hammers than I can count. SDS shank for the Bulldogs, we don't have an intermediary chipping hammer for the SDS Max shank.


----------

